# Arrow length vs draw length



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup not a problem. Most people cut them 1 inch shorter. Shouldn't have a problem either way.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

yes you can! I have a 31" draw and have cut bare shaft's at 30"s. usually a good measure is 1/4" in front of the shelf. IMO


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

ScopeRKT said:


> Yup not a problem. Most people cut them 1 inch shorter. Shouldn't have a problem either way.


Well today I bought 6 Easton bloodlines at basspro and they measured my draw length and said it was 28 and cut the arrows 29" 

But the reason I ask is the bow I bought comes factory 29" draw and I measured my dl and got 29 so I was wondering if I could shoot those arrows


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

zwalls said:


> yes you can! I have a 31" draw and have cut bare shaft's at 30"s. usually a good measure is 1/4" in front of the shelf. IMO


My arrows are 29" from tip of knock to front of shaft is that ok for 29" draw


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Not a problem at all. You shouldn't have any issues at all.


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Buckshot1199 said:


> My arrows are 29" from tip of knock to front of shaft is that ok for 29" draw


yes sir!! you're good to go!!


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone when I measure my draw length using wingspan I get 28.2" when I measure it using the other method I get 29" any advice


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

You should try both on your bow and see what feels more comfortable.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes you can shoot shorter arrows than your draw length 
I've shot 28 inch arrows out of a bow set at 30 inches


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

I would suggest going with the shorter DL measurement if you have the option on your bow and see how it feels. 

As for arrow length, your draw length is measured 1 3/4" in front of the riser so an arrow equal to or up to 1 1/4" shorter will leave you at least 1/2" past the riser which I feel is safe for me.


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

Buckshot1199 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone when I measure my draw length using wingspan I get 28.2" when I measure it using the other method I get 29" any advice


try both but remember, a little too short is better than too long. especially with a bunch of clothes on!


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

zwalls said:


> try both but remember, a little too short is better than too long. especially with a bunch of clothes on!


Thanks


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

I shoot 29 in arrows with 30 in DL. Be careful of the spine though. The shorter the arrow the stiffer it gets. 
I also shoot Carbon Express X jammers that are 250 spine out of a 50 lb bow and they are very stiff for it. I left them at 32.5 in long with a 150 gr point so that I can get them somewhere close to proper spine.


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

nvcnvc said:


> I shoot 29 in arrows with 30 in DL. Be careful of the spine though. The shorter the arrow the stiffer it gets.
> I also shoot Carbon Express X jammers that are 250 spine out of a 50 lb bow and they are very stiff for it. I left them at 32.5 in long with a 150 gr point so that I can get them somewhere close to proper spine.


My arrows are 400 spine I'll be shooting 50-60 pounds


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

I shoot + - .5 of my draw length from nock throat to insert. I want my broadhead's in front or even with my finger's at full draw.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Buckshot1199 said:


> My arrows are 400 spine I'll be shooting 50-60 pounds


You should be fine!


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

My draw length measures out at 28 1/4 and I can shoot a 28 or a 28.5 but I do shoot the 28 a little better!


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

573mms said:


> My draw length measures out at 28 1/4 and I can shoot a 28 or a 28.5 but I do shoot the 28 a little better!


Thanks


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The answer to all your questions is that it depends. Yes, you can shoot arrows shorter than draw length. But that is the wrong question. Proper spine is the question, and length plays a big factor. Draw length is absolutely critical; you obviously don't know yours. Go to a real pro shop and get set up properly.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

I cut mine as short as possible to achieve the spine i want. Im a 30" draw my arrows are 26.5" long


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't shoot with my hand or fingers in front of my bow, so I cut them as short as possible for the perfect spine. Why would your fingers be in front of the riser?

My DL is 27.6" and my arrows are cut 25.25". That's using the proper methods of measurement, from the throat of the nock (where the string contacts the nock) to the end of the carbon.


----------



## Nocked Out (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 29inch draw and shoot a 28inch arrow.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

The bottom line is the riser on the bow. Even at the same DL it will change on bow models. Also where the hole is on the riser to mount the rest can vary. Also some rests give you options on how far in/out you want to go. So, IMO there is no "rule" if that's what you are looking for. Get your bow set it up and then cut the arrows to the length the need to be.......you'll be better off.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

DL is 29", but I cut my arrows to 28.5". Go look at some YouTube videos of pro shooters. It looks like Reo Wilde shoots arrows that extend 1.5-2" beyond the shelf. Levi Morgan cuts them to where they are only 1/2 to 3/4" beyond the launcher of his rest. I guess the point of all this is that if your arrow sets beyond the launcher, you're ok. I think its for safety reasons that most folks cut their arrows a tad in front of the shelf on their bows. The idea being: "keep that arrow tip in front of my hand!"


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

My draw length is 28.75" . I have 3 different group of arrows. One are cut to 26.75" , second to 28.5" and third to 27.75". All of the shoot great. I have to add that I did it this way so I do not have to get rid if the arrows.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 2097592

Check this photo from 2006. His arrow does not even extend beyond the shelf

Levi's arrow. Not extending beyond the shelf

View attachment 2097593


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

So
it's all depends. You have to find the length that works best for your set up. Each arrow is different.


----------



## Buckshot1199 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## bownutt2 (Nov 30, 2006)

A lot depends upon your equipment, venue and how you want your equipment to perform. Most shaft manufacturer's specs are one inch longer than draw length. But each shaft will tune differently for draw length, draw weight, type of cam, and limb pre-load design. Cutting the shaft shorter will take off weight and stiffen spine; while adding length will add weight, soften spine, increase FOC and momentum at impact. I'm primarily a hunter so the first think I look for is how the shaft tunes; and as a shorter draw length and draw weight shooter I want to increase my momentum at impact. It's one of the great and fun challenges of archery.

Best of luck and good shootin'.


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

29.5" DL and my arrows are 28.75"
I could go shorter and have a bunch of 400's that I'm going to cut to 28" so I can shoot them at 62#


----------



## Jeremy421 (Oct 30, 2013)

28"dl 29" arrows


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

My bow is 60#, my draw length 28", my 400 Beman ICS Hunter Pro's are cut 26.5" and they tuned perfectly.


----------

